# Pre Frontal River Muskie



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

Figured that it would be a good day out on the river today with the forecasted rains moving in to Kentucky tonight. Started fishing around 8:00 this morning and had a 40 incher in the boat by 8:10. Then we didn't land another one until 3:45 and it was a 41 incher. Both fish released well. Had another one blow up on a top water lure and that was about it for the day. 

Anyone fish post frontal weather with much luck? I'm thinking about going again later in the week after the rains move out.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome!! Any tips on lures or structure they were holding to?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

Actually, they were holding right up against the banks today near submerged logs. We saw a couple of muskies expose part of their body hitting fish right at the top of the water. I thought that was weird, but with it being 70 degrees today, maybe they thought summer had moved back around. 

They were hitting large cranks today. I tried a little of everything, including vertical jigging, but large cranks right at the bank was the ticket today.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks. Might try a central ohio river

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

You got that cabin fever taken care of and guess what?? Those get an ATTA BOY!!


----------



## laker-taker (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice! Way to get after em!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice fish! Sure wish I could get out right about you. You got my blood pumping. C'mon springtime !!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## xbenx92713 (Mar 25, 2012)

nice job, let us know how you do when you go back out


----------



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

We went back out a few days ago and caught and released these river muskies and lost another one.
Going back again today since it's looking like the rain is going to pass by; hoping the fish are still holding in the same spots.


----------

